# Eberle PLS 511 Zykluszeit



## JRe (13 Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

Mit sicherheit ist das mal wieder eine total dumme frage aber steh grad total auf dem Schlauch.

Also ich hab hier das Handbuch der Eberle PLS 511 und diese hat einen Bitprozessor integriert, welcher eine Zykluszeit von 3,125ms pro 1k hat.

So jetzt mein Problem das 1k steht dass für 1kBit oder 1kByte. Hab mal vermutet Byte weil 1kBit is gar nicht so viel.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen

Gruß 

JRe


----------



## bimbo (13 Januar 2011)

Normalerweise wird es in Anweisungen bzw. in kAnweisungen angegeben. Eine Anweisung ist meist 2Byte. Also ist die Angabe auf keinen Fall kBit.

Und die Eberle waren sauschnell!


----------



## mariob (13 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
die Eberle ist zumindest in der Rechenwortbreite 4 Bit breit, auch die Adressierung sieht nicht besser aus, der Befehlssatz ist sehr klein und ich denke das, so wie das in meinen spärlichen Dokumentationen steht, ausschließlich der Befehl die Zykluszeit beeinflußt.
So ist es dann wahrscheinlich so, das 1 k Befehle reine Befehle und keine Parameter mit gerechnet werden. Und wenn ich das so recht überlege, schreiben die auch was von 1000 Anweisungen und der Zeit....
Müßte ich aber nochmal nachschauen.

Edit:
Nochwas, ist die Beschäftigung sportliches Interesse oder hat das ganze einen praktischen Hintergrund? Wenn Du nicht gerade was für die Raumfahrt bauen willst, und zu allem Übel keine Quellen hast laß die Finger davon, es ist grauenhaft.....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## JRe (14 Januar 2011)

Wäre schön wenn es nur reines Sportliches interesse wäre.

Arbeiten muss ich zum Glück nicht mit ihr muss diese Steuerung im Rahmen einer Bachelorarbeit nur durch eine S7 300 Baugruppe austauschen und da brauch ich für meine Dokumentation halt etwas informationen zu der Eberle SPS. Hab ja das Handbuch der SPS ist halt auf Englisch und ein paar teile bleiben dann unverstanden oder misverstanden deswegen hab ich nochmal nachgefragt.

Und danke für eure Hilfe, will mal schaun ob ich heute noch das Handbuch in Deutsch bekomme oder noch weiter informationen auftreiben kann.

Gruß

JRe


----------



## mariob (14 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
na, dann stelle doch mal die konkreten Fragen hier rein, ich bin mit diesem Eberle Krempel hier immer so allein. Frage zuerst von mir: Hast Du Quellen, Programmiersystem, und was hast Du an Handbüchern?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## JRe (14 Januar 2011)

Also das einzige was ich bisher als Quelle hab ist das Handbuch der PLS 511 aber das in Englisch und steh zur zeit in kontakt mit alt-sps hoffe doch mal das ich durch die noch an irgendwelche handbücher oder daten über die SPS bekomme brauche ganz ganz dringend info über die SPS.

Falls du was hast könntest du mir zukommen lassen bin grad ein meiner Bachelorarbeit und da brauch ich Daten auf die ich meine Aussagen stützen kann.

gruß

JRe


----------



## mariob (14 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
was hat denn altsps noch, was ist die 511, ich nehme an das ist eigentlich eine 514, ist das ein Rack oder was kompaktes?
Was steuert das Ding?
Ich habe die Rüsselpest, und seit heute sieche ich nicht mehr so vor mich hin wie die letzten Tage,da ist ein wenig Zeit. Also wenn der Befehlssatz der 511 mit dem der 514 übereinstimmt hätte ich was deutsches, wenn auch nicht vollständig. Geht aber erst wenn ich wieder auf Arbeit bin. Wieviel k ist denn das Programm?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## JRe (15 Januar 2011)

die von Alt SPS sagen das sie noch alles haben was von nötig is, Programmiergeräte und SPSen haben se auch noch


----------



## tsc (11 Februar 2011)

Hallo
habe ein Problem mit einer Eberle PLS 511.
Da ich leider kein Handbuch mehr besitze wollte ich 
fragen ob mir jemand eines per pdf-file oder ähnliches 
zukommen lassen kann.
Danke


----------



## bimbo (11 Februar 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was hat denn altsps noch, was ist die 511, ich nehme an das ist eigentlich eine 514, ist das ein Rack oder was kompaktes?
> Was steuert das Ding?
> Ich habe die Rüsselpest, und seit heute sieche ich nicht mehr so vor mich hin wie die letzten Tage,da ist ein wenig Zeit. Also wenn der Befehlssatz der 511 mit dem der 514 übereinstimmt hätte ich was deutsches, wenn auch nicht vollständig. Geht aber erst wenn ich wieder auf Arbeit bin. Wieviel k ist denn das Programm?
> ...


 

Lesen und staunen.


----------



## astranik (4 März 2011)

Hallo,

Ich hab hier grad ein Projekt, bei dem eine alte Eberle PLS511 ausgetauscht werden soll mit ner S7.
Denn Code habe ich nur als Ausdruck, reicht soweit auch aus, nur das mir die Syntax an manchen Stellen etwas schleierhaft ist. Hat jemand vielleicht eine doku, wo die Syntax beschrieben ist?

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Astranik


----------



## mariob (4 März 2011)

Hallo,
was ist Dir schleierhaft, stell mal einen Schnipsel rein....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## astranik (6 März 2011)

Moin,
ich bin grad auf ner Inbetriebnahme in Marokko, daher habe ich den Codeausdruck nicht bei mir.
Da gibts aber mehrere Sachen:

- Wie ist das mit Und vor Oder? Wird das berücksichtigt, oder wird immer das VKE weiterverarbeitet?
- Wie funktionieren die Timer? Benötigt ein Timer nur ein Bit? Und wie wird die Zeit eingestellt?
- Bei manchen Verknüpfungen wird der "L"-Befehl nicht nur am Anfang, sondern auch danach nochmal verwendet. Wird das VKE dann neu erstellt, oder ist das dann wie eine Klammer?
z.B.:

```
L   #100
O   #101
L   #200
A   #201
=   #300
```
 
Das sind erstmal die wichtigsten Sachen. Genaueres zu dem Code kann ich erst sagen, wenn ich wieder im Büro bin.

Gruß,

astranik


----------



## mariob (6 März 2011)

Hallo,
also ich habe spärliche, nicht vollständige Unterlagen, mußte mich aber auch schon mit dem Code auseinandersetzen. Wie gesagt PLS514 Code.
Es gibt in der Büchse einen Zwischenspeicher ZS, in diesem wird offensichtlich das VKE abgelegt. Sagen wir es mal mit Code, Dein Beispiel:
L   #100
O   #101 //hier erfolgt kein VKE begrenzender Befehl, ZS ist mit VKE geladen
L   #200
A   #201
=   #300 //dieses Ergebnis entsteht aus den letzten zwei Abfragen,
das VKE aus ZS wird nicht berücksichtigt
//Schreibst Du jetzt hier:
L   #200
A   #201
A ZS
=   #300 //wird ZS mit berücksichtigt

Zu den Timern schaue ich nochmal nach, nerve mich bitte nächste Woche nochmal.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## sonyvaio59 (7 März 2011)

*Eberle PLS 511*

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem, ich soll eine Eberle gegen eine S7-300 austauschen, komme aber auch nicht mit den Timern klar.

Bsp.:

L    #SM772           T772     Timer 
A    #A235             Y235     Magnetventil
A    #E201             S201     Eingang
A    #E205             S205     Eingang
O   #M100             M100     Merker
AN #M104             M104     Merker
=   #M100             M100     Merker

weiteres Beispiel:

L    #SM775            T775      (Bei Abfrage Takt= 0,1 sek,)
=    #441                ????       Zwischenergebnis oder Zeitwert ???
LN  #M101


----------



## sonyvaio59 (7 März 2011)

*Eberle PLS 511*

Sorry,

war noch nicht fertig.

L   #SM 775          T775              Bei Abfrga = Takt 0,1 sek.
=   #441                ???               Zeitwert oder Zwischenergebnis
LN #M101             M101            Merker
AN #M107             M107            Merker
=  #440                 ???               was ist das ? 

Es ist nicht deklariert als M, E , A oder T .

Kennt sich noch irgend jemand mit Eberle PLS 511 aus ? oder hat ein Handbuch als PDF ? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## mariob (8 März 2011)

Hallo,
mit dem EDOPS kenne ich mich nur insofern aus, das man das gar nicht haben muß. Ich nehme an das das EDOPS Syntax ist. Zu den Timern, man hat lediglich eine Zeitbasis von 10ms, also 10ms Takt ein Zyklus lang. Alles andere muß man dann selberbauen (Zähler).

Gruß
Mario


----------



## sonyvaio59 (11 März 2011)

*Handbuch PLS 511*



mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mit dem EDOPS kenne ich mich nur insofern aus, das man das gar nicht haben muß. Ich nehme an das das EDOPS Syntax ist. Zu den Timern, man hat lediglich eine Zeitbasis von 10ms, also 10ms Takt ein Zyklus lang. Alles andere muß man dann selberbauen (Zähler).
> 
> Gruß
> Mario


 

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt ein Handbuch für die PLS511 in Deutsch bekommen, es gibt hier allerdings einiges im Code zu beachten, Timer gibt es übrigens auch 
die auf Potis liegen die in der SPS eingebaut sind.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## sonyvaio59 (11 März 2011)

*Auszug aus Handbuch*







mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mit dem EDOPS kenne ich mich nur insofern aus, das man das gar nicht haben muß. Ich nehme an das das EDOPS Syntax ist. Zu den Timern, man hat lediglich eine Zeitbasis von 10ms, also 10ms Takt ein Zyklus lang. Alles andere muß man dann selberbauen (Zähler).
> 
> Gruß
> Mario


 
Hallo,

nur zur Ergänzung, das im Anhang ist bestimmt wichtig zu wissen, beim
arbeiten mit der Eberle PLS511.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## simon9220 (22 April 2012)

Hachja, die gute alte Eberle 
Bei mir auf Arbeit laufen noch viele Anlagen damit.
Ich mag diese Steuerung, falls noch Fragen existieren, ich versuche sie gerne zu beantworten.


----------



## farkas70 (6 Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hätte wirklich viele Fragen!
Ich habe ein PG2 + PLS 511 und SKA, leider habe ich kein Handbuch und brauche da echt Hilfe.
VG, Uwe


----------



## farkas70 (11 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
Da ich jetzt, Danke eurer Hilfe ein Handbuch für meine PLS 511 habe, bräuchte ich jetzt noch mal eure Hilfe bezüglich der Anschlusskabel für die PLS 511.
Leider habe ich keine und hab bisher auch noch keine in ebay gefunden.
Villeicht könnt ihr mir da behilflich sein.
Vg, Uwe


----------



## farkas70 (4 November 2019)

Hallo simon9220,

Ich arbeite noch mit PLS 511, leider ist mir meine RAM Onlin Adapter SK1 ausgefallen.
Das erste mal konnte ich alles darauf löschen und jetzt kommt immer der Fehler "0000 =n 777" würde bedeuten das der Speicher defekt ist.
Könnte es auch an etwas anderen liegen? Ich Arbeite mit dem Programmierkoffer PG2

VG, UWe


----------

